# Baby has become a teenager :)



## KZOR (5/8/16)

Few months back I was still smoking Camels.
Then from a ecig to a evic and six mods later eventually a target pro ...........which is awesome btw. Tanks have been RTA's all the way. Love building on them.
Today I purchased my first RDA and rebuilt it myself. Wow ....such a good feeling.
Not that it is a huge accomplishment but more about the leaps I've made into the world of vaping.
Still enjoying it thoroughly. Just wanted to share my moment. 
I still prefer a RTA BUT nothing beats a decently built, coiled and wicked RDA when it comes to flavour.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Caramia (5/8/16)

WOW! Nicely done!
And yep, the feeling of one's first successful RDA build is "wicked"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/8/16)

Way to go! Neat coiling there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (5/8/16)

Congrats, the Sapor is an underrated RDA..... Enjoy the journey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (6/8/16)

Stephen said:


> the Sapor is an underrated RDA


I only have the Sapor RDA experience.
If it is not rated then I will be seriously interested as to why not.
It does not leak, easy to build, has awesome flavour and airhole design great. Even love the industrial chimney look. 
Other RDA's might have deeper space for juice but that's it.
Would be nice to hear from RDA users of improvements in other RDA's.


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/8/16)

Congrats dude. . the concept behind rta rated for newbs and rda for more experienced vapers! ! I don't get that lol.. I find it miles easier to coil and wick a rda because of huge build deck space due to no extra iternal chimney and also no wicking holes that need slight tucking and best of all NO LEAKS

However Iver never had constant luck with my rtas as one week il wick it perfect then struggle another week to get it right again because it either leaks or dry hits

But I have recently aquired a moonshot 24. Man oh man that thing is a beast. Vaping it at 120 watts with little to no leaks because the build is a bit complicated but they've made wicking a breeze and even chain vaping on 120 watt I dnt get a single dry hit. Something I could never do on any of my previous rtas 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------

